# Peach State Auction



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

AUCTION
PEACH STATE COMBINE
HOSTED BY THE NORTH ATLANTA RACING PIGEON CLUB
445 Pine Street
Acworth, GA 30102

SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 23, 2013
BIRDS FROM OUTSTANDING LOFTS: DERRICK HUMPHREYS, TONY ROSA, GEORGE PETRA, CRISTIAN BUZILA, TAVARES/COLE, DOUG JONES, JOHN ROY HARRIS, CHARLIE COLE, TOM NETTIS, ADIL HRNIC, ALVIN PETTY, JIM CULPEPPER (TN), AND SEVERAL OTHER OUTSTANDING FLYERS.
SPECIAL FEATURE: 25 CAREFULLY SELECTED WORLD OF WINGS PIGEONS; GRADED BY RANDY GOODPASTURE WILL BE PART OF THIS AUCTION! Some of these pigeons represent the best bloodlines from around the WORLD. Fanciers always enter their very best to compete in the prestigious Mercedes Champion Series and the Texas Gusher, and some of these birds raced very competitively​






SALES LIST, 2013 PEACH STATE COMBINE AUCTION
1.	AU10POP153 DCWFC, INBRED WONDER, KHAN LOFTS, GR-SIRE 1ST PLACE VEGAS, BLUE FOX FAMILY, GFL , 1ST ROYAL CROWN CLASSIC, MANY WINNERS BOTH SIDES
2.	AU11GPF1366 BLUE BAR, PURE GANUS BRED BOTH SIDES, SUPER CRACK 699, DOUBLE INBRED SUPER CRACK OLYMPIADE699, ASSURED SILVER ASSURED GOLD, ALL THE BEST IN THIS BIRD!
3.	AU11GPF1020 BLUE BAR, GRDAM WON 1ST MERCEDES CLASSIC ’07, GRSIRE WON 1ST 400 N. CA CLASSIC, FEINEKE 5000 AND THE VIOLET EYE FROM YUPIGEON FAMILY. FANTASTIC YUN CHU!
4.	IF09ZACK/ILA628 BC COCK, SCHELLENS, VAN REIL, ARMAND ZAZUETA, VERNAZZA. SIRE AND DAM ARE PROLIFIC BREEDERS OF WINNERS. FANTASTIC FAMILY OF MANY WINNERS!
5.	AU12FOYS18318 BLUE BAR COCK. INBRED 46 VERBART, SMOKIN JOE *
6.	DERRICK HUMPHREYS VANDENABEELE CHAMPIONS FROM MARLES’ SUPER FAMILY!
7.	AU10CBS993BC COCK, JANSSEN/COBUT KEIZER FAMILY, FEATURING “990”, JADE, MANY HALL OF FAME WINNERS ADORN THIS BIRD’S PEDIGREE, A REAL BEAUTY!
8.	AU09—77821 BC HEN, GR-DAUGHTER OF “DE FLITZ” AND JANSSEN VAN WANROY HEN. KEIZER BLOODLINES, WINNER OF RACES AGAINST OVER 8,000 BIRDS. DAM IS DUTCH IMPORT!
9.	AU08CBS2912 BC HEN, MERCKX AND RUBY PAIR JANSSENS. DAM IS JONGE STIER AND KEIZER, FAMOUS FROM THE “019”, WINNER OF MANY RACES VERSUS THOUSANDS OF PIGEONS! 
10.	AU2011SHOORS 51 BWF COCK. INBRED WITOGER 720, SISTER SOLD FOR OVER $2000.*
11.	LONG DISTANCE WINNING GRIZZLE FAMILY OF PAUL BAKER
12.	AU11GPF1374 BLUE BAR HEN, SIRE IS “MR. MERCEDES” FROM YUN CHU. SIRE WON 1ST N. CALIFORNIA 400. DAM IS OUT OF 2007 MERCEDES CHAMPION, AND “FEINEKE 5000”.
13.	AU10CBS1767 BC COCK. SIRE IS 1ST CHAMPION MIDDLE DISTANCE, KEIZER BLOODLINES, “JEF”, “ADAMS”, DAM KEIZER AND ROYAL KEIZER, “INTELT 019”, 1ST VS. 3,434 PIGEONS.
14.	IF09ZACK/ILA870 DARK GRIZZLE COCK. HAVENITH, CLAUSING 410 BLOOD, LEMBO STICHELBAUT. GREAT PERFORMANCE WITH WINNERS ON BOTH SIDES. WU MENG FAMILY
15.	CU2011OAK597 BBWF COCK. VANDENHEEDE FROM BIG ANDY, NO PEDIGREE.*
16.	AU11GPF1030 BLUE HEN, SIRE IS GR-SON OF FAMOUS “TOPO” WHILE DAM IS INBRED “TOPO”. IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND A MORE INBRED “TOPO” ANYWHERE. ALL GANUS, BOTH SIDES!
17.	AU06CBS3333 BC HEN. SIRE IS FROM “990” AND DAM IS A DIRECT DAUGHTER OF KEIZER. KEIZER WAS 3X FASTEST OF OVER 20,000 PIGEONS PER RELEASE. WINNERS ALL OVER THE WORLD.
18.	IF09S20021 BBWF COCK EXCEPTIONAL HOFKENS COCK FROM BOB KOCH, RARE BEAUTY!*
19.	IF10HBG1272 RED COCK FROM THE FAMOUS BOB KOCH WINNING JANSSEN FAMILY*
20.	TAVARES/COLE. THIS NEW PARTNERSHIP WILL OFFER A FOUNDATION QUALITY BREEDING PIGEON. DETAILS WILL FOLLOW.
21.	AU11JEDDS20868 BC HEN, JANSSEN, SANGERS AND VAN PEER (BLIND MAN)*
22.	AU10CBS1939 BCSPL COCK. SIRE IS SON OF “CORVETTE” AND “INFINITI”, BOTH OF “JADE” 
FAMILY. DAM IS BELGIAN IMPORT THAT WON 4TH PROVINCIAL ACE KBDB BRABANT 2004.
23.	AU09AHPI787 GRIZZLE COCK. FROM FAMOUS PAIR #41 OF THE WORLD OF WINGS GOLD BAND BREEDING PROGRAM. SIRE AND DAM ALL GANUS; TOPO, GOLDEN WITTEN & WHITE HORSE.
24.	AU06AHPI9875 BB HEN. INBRED HEKKENKLAK JANSSEN. NO PEDIGREE*
25.	DON LITTLE WILL DONATE A TERRIFIC BREEDER FROM HIS BEST.
26.	AU09---77818 BC COCK. GR-SON OF “DE FLITZ” OUT OF A VAN WANROY HEN. SIRE IS INBRED KEIZER, AND DAM IS A DUTCH IMPORT VAN WANROY. GR-SIRE 1ST VS. 8,771 BIRDS.
27.	IF06AMOCO06062BC HEN. JANSSEN X DELBAR. BRED SEVERAL WINNERS FOR AMOCO LOFT.*
28.	DERRICK HUMPHREYS, “THE MATE”, TERRIFIC VANDENABEELE FROM THE FAMOUS JOHN MARLES FAMILY OF WINNING VANDENABEELES.
29.	AU10CBS1265 BC COCK. SIRE IS “DON DRYSDALE”, SON OF “990”, GR-SON OF “ JADE”. DAM IS DAUGHTER OF “FLITZ”, WINNER OF 1ST VS. 8,771, AND OTHERS. KEIZER FAMILY OF JANSSENS.
30.	IF10HBG1249 BB COCK. KOCH JANSSEN FROM TERRIFIC WINNING FAMILY*
31.	AU11GPF1095 BC COCK. SIRE AND DAM ARE BOTH DIRECT CHILDREN OF “WONDERE MERCKS”, 1ST VS. 10,010 AND SIRE OF 1ST HALL OF FAME. SOME JAN AARDEN & KEIZER WINNING BLOOD.
32.	IF10HBG1268 RED COCK, KOCH JANSSEN FROM SUPER WINNING STOCK.*
33.	CRISTIAN BUZILLA. THIS CHAMPION FANCIER IS DONATING TWO VERY VALUABLE YOUNG PIGEONS THAT WILL SURELY BE HIGHLY SOUGHT AFTER. AGAIN—TWO YB’S!!!
34.	AU11GPF1373 BLUE BAR HEN. DREAM BOY AND BLUE DIAMOND STOCK. SIRE IS MONEY WINNER DOWN FROM THE “MIDAS COCK”. GR- PARENTS HAVE BRED MULTIPLE WINNERS.
35.	IF10HBG1246 RED COCK, KOCH JANSSEN FROM BOB’S FANTASTIC WINNING JANSSEN FAMILY*
36.	AU08CBS2893 BLUE HEN. SIRE IS IMPORTED VERKERK, DAM IS HIGHLY INBRED KEIZER JANSSEN, 3X FASTER THAN 20,000 BIRDS, FROM THE FAMOUS BELGIAN LOFT OF LEO VAN RIJN.
37.	AU09JEDDS3165 BLUE CHECK COCK. SIRE IS IMPORTED MULTIPLE WINNER OF 5X FIRST PLACE POSITIONS. DAM IS GFL DAUGHTER OF “SURE BET” AND “SNOW QUEEN”.
38.	AU09BOSTON724 BLUE BAR HEN. SIRE IS MULTIPLE WINNER FROM MULTIPLE WINNERS. DAM IS FROM WINNERS FROM 200 TO 600 MILES, INCLUDING 2ND NEW ENGLAND OPEN 500.
39.	IF10HBG1247 RED COCK. DIRECT FROM KOCH WINNING BREEDERS, JANSSEN*
40.	AU11WOWPC112 GRIZZLE HEN. WORLD OF WINGS PIGEON CENTER PAIR #33, BOTH PARENTS ARE VAN DER MAELEN IMPORTS. SIRE IS GR-SON OF “BIBI”, WINNER OF 7 1STS.
41.	IF10HBG1271 RED COCK. KOCH JANSSEN FROM A TERRIFIC WINNING FAMILY. SUPER*
42.	AU07OCH5036 BCWF COCK. THIS IS THE REAL THING! HE IS A REGISTERED CHAMPION HAVING WON SEVERAL RACES. SIRE IS DUTCH IMPORT. A GENEROUS DONATION FROM FRED WRIGHT.
43.	AU09HL9576 BC HEN FROM BRAD HOGGAN, MANY SUPERB PRODUCERS ALL DISTANCES*
44.	AU11GPF1372BLUE BAR HEN. MIDAS COCK AND LADY DREAMER FROM TNT STOCK. DREAM BOY AND BLUE DIAMOND ARE IN HER ANCESTRY. TERRIFIC MONEY WINNERS EVERY YEAR!
45.	CHT FROM ALVIN PETTY. VANDENABEELE FROM CBS AND JOHN MARLES SYLVAN LOFTS
46.	AU11AA24393 BC COCK. ELTON DINGA, VERCAMMEN AND SCHAERLACKENS RARE BIRDS*
47.	AU12VITAKING7492 BB COCK. SIRE IS SON OF ARAGON, DAM IS CREATOR AND LADY OLYMPIAD. ARAGON FLEW 5 X 1ST SHASTA. THIS COCK WAS =1ST 100 MILES. THIS IS ONE OF THE FINEST PURE MIKE GANUS PIGEONS YOU WILL FIND IN ANY AUCTION.
48.	AU06AHPI327 BC HEN. HEKKENKLAK, KLAK VELO, TELEVISION HEN JANSSEN. TERRIFIC!*
49.	AU11AA24338 BB HEN. ELTON DINGA, SCHAERLACKENS, HERMAN, VERCAMMEN WIN. BIRDS*
50.	ADO FAMILY LOFT AU12GA4566 SLATE HEN. SIRE IS FROM PRIZE FIGHTER, FEINEKE’S LITTLE GIRL, CREATOR AND ROCKET BLISS. DAM IS TOP GUN AND KELLY. ALL MIKE GANUS GFL.
51.	AU08GFL559 BC HEN. CREATOR FAMILY, PROLIFIC PRODUCER. BRED SUPER CH


Please support my club Damon Nomadsloft


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

great event coming up please check it out


----------

